# Hummingbird bird lake master chip



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

So I just got a lake master chip, great lakes v.3.0
It mentions something about a free download. My question is is it worth the free download for inland lakes in Ohio? I've looked at most of the lakes I fish without the download and it seems to show great contours but no roadbeds, and foundations. Some of the lakes do not show Creek channels either. I'm just wondering if I do the download if I will gain a lot more information.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I just got the same chip, still waiting on the boat to get done to put the chip in the unit.

If the download is free I don't see a reason not to do it. 

I will be watching this tread I guess.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm not the brightest when it comes to stuff like that on a computer but if it's well worth it I'm sure I can. Figure it out lol.


----------



## BrettSass844 (Apr 25, 2017)

I am also considering purchasing this chip for my Helix 9SI. Looking forward to the feedback on this thread.


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

Can you post the verbiage indicating a "free download" that came with your v3 card ...

It's my understanding LakeMaster regional cards are what they are ... and are not upgradeable ...
-----

Is it an advertisement for the ChartSelect program ...??

Rickie


----------

